# Tex Gal's Hybrid Danios



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thought some of you might be interested in this nice pic of Tex Gal's hybrid danios...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

What are they hybrid with?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Leopard Danio X Glowlight Danio


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmmmmm

now you got me curious about crossing zebras with something...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have leopards and red glow lights in my tank. They breed all the time. When I have them in my 29g some of the fry survive. They are so pretty. It's a neat thing. I don't have any regulars zebra danios but I have looked at some of the dominant vs recessive traits. I know that zebra stripe, long finned, red is dominant. I don't know about the other colors because I only bought the red ones. I think to get a leopard I would have to have a leopard red with is VERY hard to find. Then you'd probably only get one in a blue moon even so as stripe is dominant. It would be interesting.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Those are cool, TG.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Tex Gal you should find that your offspring Danios are already carrying the 'spotted gene'. They will probably be heterozygous carriers if the striped gene is dominant.

As you crossed SS (homozygous Striped fish) with ss (Homozygous Spotted fish each will have got one copy from each parent so they should all be Ss, heterozygous fish, carrying the dominant striped gene so looking stripy, but carrying the spotted gene too.

If you cross two of these with each other 25% should be spotted, while 50% will be heterozygous carriers like their parents and 25% will be homozygous striped fish. Obviously the last two groups will all look the same stripy fish.

I'm not sure whether the other factors are simple dominant and recessive genes (in fact I'm pretty sure I remember reading somewhere that transgenic genes often don't behave like this) but if they are then the same ratios will apply to them too. 

Obviously two unrelated genes it'll mean only a quarter of the 25% spotted fish will have the other recessive character, and only a quarter of those will have the third recessive feature and so on...

That would mean for three independant recessive characters you would only get an average of 1.5625 fish out of 100 would show all three recessive features!!!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I love genetics...

Cool fish, Tex Gal. I like the idea behind the glofish, but am not a fan of the commercialism.

The idea was that the fluorescent coloration was added to the fish to use them as indicators of polluted water. It's a cool idea, it's just too bad the company "creating" the glofish started making it illegal for anyone else to sell fluorescent fish.



> The production of fluorescent fish by any other party, or the sale of any fluorescent fish not originally distributed by 5-D Tropical or Segrest Farms, is strictly prohibited. For additional information regarding GloFish® fluorescent fish license details please click here.


I've never heard of a person getting in trouble for selling the ones they've bred, but I've never seen anyone try to online. Sooo... I dunno if your plans were to offer them eventually (that's always my plans for fish I breed...  ), you may want to be careful! LOL.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Six. I'm actually enjoying their fry in my own tank. I wouldn't mind giving them to anyone. I know that the company says you can't sell. them. I would like to see if I can ever see a spotted one. I would really like to see them spotted. They breed all the time in my tank. You can't stop nature!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Really neat texgal! Impressive looking too.

My danios breed all the time, but I took them out and put them in the 130g community, so probably won't get any more fry from them. 

I am now trying to breed the celestial pearl danio. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish TG (ha, I covered both hubby and wife with that one... )! I had no idea the genes could carry back that way. Interesting info.

Supersmirky, I've heard that the CPD's are pretty easy to breed providing you put some sort of a grid covered with moss or whatever in the bottom of the tank for cover so the parents can't eat them.
I have mine in a bare bottom tank, so I'm just going to attach suction cups to the plastic needlepoint type grid and stick it to the glass on the floor, covered by some moss. I see some fry have already survived without it, but you might say that tank is overgrown with moss, so there's lots of cover already.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Yea, there's a guy in my fish club breeding the CPD by just pulling out water from the main tank, putting it into a bucket and seeing what hatches out. Pretty simple. I traded him some rainbows for some of his fry but haven't tried breeding them myself. GL!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you did try to sell them, the glofish "designers" would face a monumental challenge trying to bring a case against you, especially if they're hybridized.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^^^ So true.

You could patent the strain and I doubt the Glofish people would be able to place jurisdiction.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I told you these red danios will raise a lot of interest, haha

--Nikolay


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

VERY cool. I would like to see a spotted one also!:hail:


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice pics I sold a purple danio like that out of a tank in my old fish store that someone pointed out to me cool stuff if they were easier to come by


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Such a beautiful, flashy fish. I'd love to see a leopard version as well.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Tex Gal, 
Extremely interesting. Are these hybrids sterile or fertile?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The hybrids are fertile. They have bred back. The next generation had some regular zebras (where did they come from?), red glo-lights, and some like the parents. The fewest were the regular zebras with teh glo-lights and dark red being 50/50 of the rest. I never tried the generation after that.


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats the most coulorfull danio i have ever seen tex gal, Ive never like danios until now!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Do the glofish danios breed as readily as the regular danios?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Can we see pictures of the parents?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Frostynyc - yes they bred quite readily. You can't stop them

I have no way of knowing who the parents are. I had some that were from a red glowlight female and 2 blue long-finned leopard males. I had another batch that was from 2nd generation reds like you see here. It doesn't matter whether the mother or father is the red one. As long as one parent is long-finned leopard (blue or brown) and one parent is red glow light. The color will be a deep red - not the bright glow light red.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, how about pics of the suspected parents. I might consider getting them myself if I can get them to breed as beautifully as yours did.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

algaehater said:


> Thats the most coulorfull danio i have ever seen tex gal, Ive never like danios until now!


This is why I don't like the Glofish very much. Danios are actually really cool without all the flash of added mad-made coloration. I'm not trying to be rude, but when people select fish for color we get this kind of thing in the hobby:

color selected hybrids:









Dyed fish:

















injected fish:









tattooed fish:

































I call it artificial commercialized selection, but regardless the desire for bright colors has lead the hobby to this type of thing. I'm just saying, be careful what you want and buy, it could accidently help this kind of man-made commercialism.

I'm not saying in any way that TexGal is adding to this problem by showing us her accidental breeding, not at all. I'm just bringing up a discussion concerning coloration and the hobby's "need" for it. I hope I didn't offend anyone severely. :grouphug:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are extreme colour things...Mostly dyed. Colour breed selecting isn't so bad unless the health of the fish is basically affected. like various dog breeds. Pugs for example.

I never really liked parrot fish much or the ugly bubbly goldfish.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Unless there is a market for something it does not get sold.

Fancy colored fish have been around for a long time, this is probably wrong. Hybrids both natural and artificial have been around forever so we need to get used to them.

Certain dog or fish breeds irritate me, others I enjoy. One persons trash is anothers treasure.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Tex Gal,

Those are beautiful. I'm a danio fan, too.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I she has inspried me to try to see what I can get out of some of my fish. Some of my baby platy have a distinct line down the middle of their backs. I am curious as to how tihs turns out and what the next generation might produce. 

I sure as heck have a lot of these baby fish too now...


----------

